# Carrots



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I bought some Nantes seeds in Oct 2010, kept them in the fridge, and finally decided to plant them a few weeks ago. Probably wasn 't the right time, but what the heck. I put them in this little stock tank, so I could somewhat control temp on colder nights. I wasn't very optimistic, so I put in a bunch of seeds. Well, a ton of them sprouted, and now I'm looking for advice on what to do next, how/when to separate, etc. 

Thanks


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Here's the taters. First time for them as well, so I'm sure I'll have questions on them later.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

_If the plants are far enough apart (several..._


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Looking good....but are you sure those are carrots, Danny? They don't have the leaf structure I'm used to but may be its just me. They love the cool weather and will even tolerate light frosts/freezes. Mine have been in the ground since last fall and we've had several freezes. 

As the spuds grow just bring a little dirt up on them to kind of hill them up a little....and you will be enjoying some great new potatoes.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Package says carrots, but I see your point. Can't wait for our fishing trip. See you next month.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Look like carrots to me. My carrot are still doing fine.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Agree with Medowlark as my tops looked like his but could be a diff varity from what we plant. I see your seed comes from Willhite's, we get most of our pea seed from them and have never had a problem. The last of our carrots went into a carrot cake...Mmmm yummy


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Update. Leafy structure is developing.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

There you go...that's carrots!! How cold did you get? 27 degrees here this morning.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Been lazy and let them go. Didn't thin them out like I should. Not sure what us going to happen. Maybe a bunch of baby mangled carrots.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Never too late to thin them...not only does it help those remaining but you get some very tasty treats out of the deal.

These are some thinings from today....but they have been in the ground since last fall....looks like a good year for carrots


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I had a good year with my carrots too! I planted in fall and already ate almost all of them!!! I'll be planting more this fall for sure.
I planted some two weeks ago, although I know its too late.
We shall see if I get some baby carrots before it gets too hot!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Dug up a clump to see what was there and to thin it out. If it works, we are going to have to put in the bigger garden.


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

Planted some in the fall, dug some up last week, **** they're tasty


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, they look great. Congrats!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nothing wrong with baby carrots...good stuff. My tater plants are about that size too.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I really have no idea what I'm doing, so I'm happy with this outcome. They taste great. Pulled them out today....


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Those are great Danny O...I can't tell you how many times I've failed at raising carrots...even if I could remember. Well done. 

I see a carrot cake in your future.


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

I think they teste best fresh. I recommend you pull them as needed rather than all at once. My kids love them.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Yep, they do seem sweeter fresh picked out of the ground.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Pull him out, rinse at nearest faucet, enjoy! Throw root tip and tops back into garden . Unless you are by compost pile.


----------

